# Waiting on Junia



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

This is my beautiful Junia. She's a first freshener mini Nubian, just about 16 months old. She's out of Dee Creek lines, not registered right now but I'm hoping to change that soon. Her due date is April 1. So far she's lived up to the holiday's reputation, giving us false alarms, mixed signals, and an abortion scare! Everything seems to be pretty calm now though, so maybe she'll give us an easy birth-- this will be our first kidding experience, so a smooth delivery would be quite a blessing!!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

This is the best picture I can find of Jack, the buck she was bred to. He's also from Dee Creek.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see the kids! Your buck looks similar to my Nubian buck...


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck! She is a beautiful lady! I'm sure those babies will be adorable!!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

These will be Jack's first babies too, so we're super excited to see what kind of kids he throws! Junia is technically an F1, because her mother was an F1 bred to a Nigerian. Jack is the same. They sure don't look 3/4 Nigie!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Luck!!! Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Junia has amber goo today  I spent the afternoon shoveling deep bedding straw out of the area that's going to be the kidding pen. Tomorrow I'll scrub and bleach it, and finish getting it ready.

Oh, and I also got her udder shaved. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow - it's coming along _very_ nicely.

We are SO excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn: I have to watch everyone else...mine are using the doe code :/


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, I finay got a shot of her udder. It's noticeably bigger today . Live are still firm, and only occasional lite bits of Amber goo for a few days. She's due Friday.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

And another one


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should be soon!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

She's super vocal today, too. Bellowing at the slightest excuse!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Stupid doe code!! Went out late this morning, at 11:15, to find two wet babies already on the ground! We missed the whole thing!! The brown kid is a doeling, at 5.4 pounds. The strawberry kid is a buckling, also at 5.4 pounds. Danged Junia!!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

She had NO signs of imminent labor last night! Ligs hard and high, no goo, no unusual behavior or vocalizing... So frustrating - we still have never seen a birth!

But we are so excited that the babies are here and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so sneaky, congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Count your blessings...mine had trips overnite and they all died ;( 
Your babies are gorgeous!! You'll see a birth sooner or later...just gotta out think the goat :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Sneaky girl, she sure followed the doe code. The babies are lovely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Yeah, this is the doe who has never shown any signs of being in heat, either. No hollering, no flagging, no nothing! We finally resorted to leaving the buck in with her for over a month.


----------

